# 2020 YAMAHA YT624EJA VIDEO OF DETAILS (in French)



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are interested in seeing the YT624EJA in great detail this is your video. The video is not in English but I've never seen the unit apart so It's nice to see some of the engineering and quality that goes into this model. Up close with the YT624EJA


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

MercI monsieur!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Been to Toronto and Hamilton and of course London and Windsor a bunch. Never traveled north of Toronto. Maybe 2021 head north and I take the trailer, hmmmm..............


----------

